# American Bulldogs, GUARDIAN BREED & General purpose farm dogs.



## Rock

Hard as they need to be for whatever situation, and gentle as a lamb when needed.
Strong powerful determined. Outstanding for personal & property protection.



































I have a few pups out of my current breeding
UWPS UWPCHX Dual Reg CH Bodyworks Tattoo's Zorch CGC WPTIII
X
UWPS UWPCHX Double R's Candy WPTIII
16 combined show and working titles

Sire has pulled over 10,000lbs in comp, Stared in TLC/Animal Planets Super Pooches
Dam has pulled 7,100lbs in comp, very sweet girl (thats why I call her candy) She is a very determined protector!


































When everything you care about is on the line
Might as well have the very best!
Pups start at $1000. US Dollars
Interested give us a call
Rock
724-681-3154
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rock

Busy day, the only pup left is a blue brindle male, and I'm sure it is because of the price tag. 
When everything you care about is on the line
Might as well have the very best
Interested give us a call
Rock
724-681-3154
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Farmer2B

They are very beautiful dogs, I just have the Bulldog fear in me.

I am aware that these dogs are not all aggressive and the like, but it's programmed into me like when horse hears a gun shot. I just can't be trained out of it.


----------



## Rock

Farmer2B said:


> They are very beautiful dogs, I just have the Bulldog fear in me.
> 
> I am aware that these dogs are not all aggressive and the like, but it's programmed into me like when horse hears a gun shot. I just can't be trained out of it.


 I understand completely, some folks just have a fear of certain dogs.
Funny story;
One of the guys that works at my shop is an identical twin, we were going to the motorcycle show in cCleveland at the end of Jan.
They come into the shop and I'm next door at the bait shop, Jake goes into the bathroom and leaves Frank the twin sit in a chair, Toby the twin that works here comes to the bait shop to get me.
Frank is scared of dogs, he starts yellin to Jake "he is right in front of me staring at me" Jake yells that is what he is supposed to do. 
Then Toby and I come in and the dog relax run over to play with Toby.
Frank says "were Identical how did he know it wasn't Toby" He could tell by scent when you opened the car door outside that it wasn't Toby.


----------



## Farmer2B

If there is one thing that is unfailable (well almost) in dogs it is smell. 

I just created a new word - unfailable! Hurrah!


----------



## Ross

Sounds better than infallible to me.  Hey not judging I'm a terrible speller!! Infallible sounds like something you'd use on a soccer ball!


----------



## Farmer2B

Just stick "un" or "in" infront of a word and it seems your fine. 

Luckily I don't know any English Teachers!


----------



## Rock

Not much on the speeling myself
Here are some pics from today out with the big boys
http://s1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff467/DOUBLERABD/6-2-2011/Double%20Rs%20YahKewl/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Pops2

i don't care for the johnson line, and we all know about the other thread. BUT you should get credit for the effort you're putting in to make working dogs out of your stock. i can count on one hand the number of guys i know doing that w/ that line. good start. keep it up.


----------



## Rock

Pops2 said:


> i don't care for the johnson line, and we all know about the other thread. BUT you should get credit for the effort you're putting in to make working dogs out of your stock. i can count on one hand the number of guys i know doing that w/ that line. good start. keep it up.


Thanks, for the kind words. I'm trying to show what they can do! It is like working with any other strain of animal husbandry. Work towards the ideal standard, dont use freaks _(i.e. 120lb dog out of a litter of 90lb dogs)_ Breed the best to the best, always work towards the ideal. Look with a hard judge eye, starring at it wont make it improve, dont succumb to kennel blindness. (over looking faults in your dogs) Myself being as stubborn _(Irish, oh repeat myself)_ as these dogs, will stick with my line, and will continue to strive for the best. I'm not shy about culling anything that does not meassure up. 
As for the puppy producers I call them KFB's (kenneled fed and bred) unfortunately there are puppy pimps in almost every breed that do nothing to better or enhance the quality of the line..


----------



## pancho

Rock said:


> Thanks, for the kind words. I'm trying to show what they can do! It is like working with any other strain of animal husbandry. Work towards the ideal standard, dont use freaks _(i.e. 120lb dog out of a litter of 90lb dogs)_ Breed the best to the best, always work towards the ideal. Look with a hard judge eye, starring at it wont make it improve, dont succumb to kennel blindness. (over looking faults in your dogs) Myself being as stubborn _(Irish, oh repeat myself)_ as these dogs, will stick with my line, and will continue to strive for the best. I'm not shy about culling anything that does not meassure up.
> As for the puppy producers I call them KFB's (kenneled fed and bred) unfortunately there are puppy pimps in almost every breed that do nothing to better or enhance the quality of the line..


Anyone who sticks to what you posted will improve their dogs and the breed.
It is not an easy job. Most people will not go to the trouble a person has to if they want quality dogs. That is the reason there are few quality dogs and when a person has one it is a very special thing.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Goatress

I'm not a bulldog person but had to say good looking dogs. I cull litters too if something is not right it gets put down. And yes...every breed has their puppy pimps out there. Raising good dogs right is a ton of work. I run a huge pack it takes up my entire life but I love my dogs and they get the best of care and the best start they can get. Best of luck to you in your endeavors and thank you for caring and loving your dogs, and doing a good job with them.


----------



## Haven

One of my k9 clients is an Am Bull. Beautiful intact male with a large round skull the size of a basketball.


----------



## TedH71

Your dogs look nice but could stand to lose a bit weight and I don't see anything about catch dog work. I think with the short muzzles, they will have to work harder to catch hogs. Yes, I've had ABs before. The Johnson bloodline that I had were great guard dogs but they sucked at catching hogs. The biggest one I had would constantly try to catch and stay on. He overheated too often. Eventually went back to using pit bulls. I do know someone in Texas who runs 100% Johnson blood for catch dogs. Her dogs are ripped and not allowed to get even slightly overweight once they're mature.


----------



## KSALguy

i love the Bully breeds, but how are these with stock? not sure i would feel as comfortable with a bully breed liveing 24/7 with livestock, as for guarding family and property thats perfectly great,


----------



## Rock

TedH71 said:


> Your dogs look nice but could stand to lose a bit weight and I don't see anything about catch dog work. I think with the short muzzles, they will have to work harder to catch hogs. Yes, I've had ABs before. The Johnson bloodline that I had were great guard dogs but they sucked at catching hogs. The biggest one I had would constantly try to catch and stay on. He overheated too often. Eventually went back to using pit bulls. I do know someone in Texas who runs 100% Johnson blood for catch dogs. Her dogs are ripped and not allowed to get even slightly overweight once they're mature.


 Thats your opinion on the weight and everybody is entitled to their own and you know what they say about them LOL. When ever your judging, working or competing in a show or competition that we've entered, You can discuss it with me. Till then the opinion of those with combined 100+ years in the dog game will carry more impact with me. _(It is in fact one of the main reasons that I do show in the conformation ring, to get outside professional judgment of my stock)_ 
The breeding I just did this past week end was to the male line with
"The first ever Supreme Grand Champion, IWPA Gold Medalist, CD titled 100% Johnson.
Just because your dogs line sucked (and there are many, I constantly push against the norm of fat lazy dogs) does not mean they all do.
It is real touchy these days getting CD titling done, (not going out hunting hogs in the bush, but enclosed competitions for catching) they do not allow hog hunting in PA yet with dogs, (we are pushing on them for it) when they do it is on! 
*If you are truly looking for 100% Johnson hogdog, pm me. Then once I establish you aint PETA or someone else other than a hog hunter. I'll put you into contact with who ya need.* 


KSALguy said:


> i love the Bully breeds, but how are these with stock? not sure i would feel as comfortable with a bully breed liveing 24/7 with livestock, as for guarding family and property thats perfectly great,


 Well any dog that you leave with stock will need trained, and even some that are supposed to be the best, bred just for Livestock guarding, will do great with sheep & goats and destroy the chickens! It is all about training any dog. *It does say general purpose, are there dogs better suited to just livestock guarding 24/7 YES*. Will that same flock dog guard your house barn kids, *I wouldn't bet their safety on it, but I would on one of my Bulldogs.* _(I in fact do with all my own family's children, Nieces & Nephews_)! On a farm not all dogs will fill all needs, just like not all tractors can fill every need. The 8 wheeled 300hp JD is great for pulling the giant attachments in the big fields, but ya aint gonna go run the post hole auger for fence line duty with it _(imagine that fuel bill) _when a 35hp Massy and do it faster and at way less cost.


----------



## TedH71

I'm a hog dog hunter. That's all I do. At one time, I was interested in weight pulling but quickly discovered weight pullers sometimes just don't do well as catch dogs. I have quite a few friends who breed American Bulldogs strictly for catch dog and guard dog work. Ever hear of Mitch Allison? He's one of them. He does not do weight pulling or guard dog training or anything but purely catch dog work. His dogs naturally guard without training. You do have to make sure your dogs are not overweight and in shape. I know quite a few hog dog hunters that don't keep their dogs in shape but they underfeed to keep them that way which is not a good thing in my opinion because in order to be in shape, the dog needs energy to burn off the fat and exercise. Everyone does hog hunting differently, mine included. I'm not always able to hog hunt every month so my dogs live longer than the ones that are hunted every week. My requirements are that they must be excellent with small children, be calm natured, and good with other dogs. I train them to be behaved and housebroken and other good things that dogs should know. Not everyone does that. Lots of hog dog hunters just leave their dogs outside 24/7 days a week. I don't believe in that. A dog should feel a pack bond with the family/pack in order to perform better. You seem to feel offended by my post. Don't be because everyone does it differently but I'm telling you ripped dogs are more able to run efficiently and not get tired out as fast. Experience speaks here. I've been to PA...nice state but lots of mountains. Hogs will know where the best places to hide out and where to make their stand. A smaller sized catch dog will be best for this type of terrain. Bigger ones are good for areas where the hog can swim or tall grasses, etc. Depends on where you go to hunt. I don't hunt in Kansas but could in the future. Presently I go to Texas, Oklahoma, Missouri, and other states to do this. I consider it an expensive hobby :hysterical:


----------



## Rock

TedH71 said:


> I'm a hog dog hunter. That's all I do. At one time, I was interested in weight pulling but quickly discovered weight pullers sometimes just don't do well as catch dogs. I have quite a few friends who breed American Bulldogs strictly for catch dog and guard dog work. Ever hear of Mitch Allison? He's one of them. He does not do weight pulling or guard dog training or anything but purely catch dog work. His dogs naturally guard without training. You do have to make sure your dogs are not overweight and in shape. I know quite a few hog dog hunters that don't keep their dogs in shape but they underfeed to keep them that way which is not a good thing in my opinion because in order to be in shape, the dog needs energy to burn off the fat and exercise. Everyone does hog hunting differently, mine included. I'm not always able to hog hunt every month so my dogs live longer than the ones that are hunted every week. My requirements are that they must be excellent with small children, be calm natured, and good with other dogs. I train them to be behaved and housebroken and other good things that dogs should know. Not everyone does that. Lots of hog dog hunters just leave their dogs outside 24/7 days a week. I don't believe in that. A dog should feel a pack bond with the family/pack in order to perform better. You seem to feel offended by my post. Don't be because everyone does it differently but I'm telling you ripped dogs are more able to run efficiently and not get tired out as fast. Experience speaks here. I've been to PA...nice state but lots of mountains. Hogs will know where the best places to hide out and where to make their stand. A smaller sized catch dog will be best for this type of terrain. Bigger ones are good for areas where the hog can swim or tall grasses, etc. Depends on where you go to hunt. I don't hunt in Kansas but could in the future. Presently I go to Texas, Oklahoma, Missouri, and other states to do this. I consider it an expensive hobby :hysterical:


Not at all offended, your opinion is your right. 
It is apples and oranges really, this forum is for guard animals, not hunting dogs. 
(Could they also hunt *yes*, as well as dogs bred exclusively for hunt *no*)
The 2 are like power lifter (weightpull) vs Distance runner (Catch dogs) 
Expensive hobby yeah I know what that is like!:whistlin:


----------

